# Counter-Strike 1.6 Server



## aadryaan94 (Sep 13, 2013)

I want to Install Counter-Strike 1.6 server on FreeBSD, but I need a guide. This old guide doesn't work (download links don't work) http://blog.johnpupu.tw/2007/02/28/counter-strike-16-server-on-freebsdenglish-version/


----------



## aadryaan94 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ok. I want to Install a Counter-Strike 1.6 Server on FreeBSD, I install the Linux emulator, but I don't know how to download this server.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 17, 2013)

And it only took me five minutes to find this: http://www.cstrike-planet.com/tutorial/1-Linux-Install-CS-16/6

But because it's using Steam I'm not at all confident it will work with the Linux emulation layer.


----------



## bryn1u (Sep 17, 2013)

It will work .


----------



## aadryaan94 (Sep 19, 2013)

_That/it d_oesn't work on FreeBSD. This is for Linux.


----------



## bryn1u (Sep 20, 2013)

Sooo?

I created many CS servers on FreeBSD. Always worked. Install the Linux compatibility and it will work. Your server doesn't work not because it's Linux but because you don't know how to do!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2013)

aadryaan94 said:
			
		

> _That/it d_oesn't work on FreeBSD. This is for Linux.



Guess what the Linux compatibility layer does. 

Handbook: Chapter 11. LinuxÂ® Binary Compatibility


----------

